# Aquario Neo CO2 Diffuser Special



## Courtneybst (13 Mar 2021)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knows where to get the special version of this diffuser? It's an updated design with hardly any u-bend in the acrylic and a wider ceramic disc. I've looked online but all the UK sellers seem to be selling the old model. Anyone got one or know where to get one?

Cheers


----------



## Sammy Islam (13 Mar 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows where to get the special version of this diffuser? It's an updated design with hardly any u-bend in the acrylic and a wider ceramic disc. I've looked online but all the UK sellers seem to be selling the old model. Anyone got one or know where to get one?
> 
> Cheers



There might not be many places selling them anymore because there were problems. I had a problem where the disc popped off when cleaning it. Also the disc is definitely smaller than the "normal" version at corresponding sizes. 

I recently changed my "normal" for a "special" and i have had to use more CO2 because its smaller.


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Mar 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> There might not be many places selling them anymore because there were problems. I had a problem where the disc popped off when cleaning it. Also the disc is definitely smaller than the "normal" version at corresponding sizes.
> 
> I recently changed my "normal" for a "special" and i have had to use more CO2 because its smaller.



Ah ok thanks, I'll stick with the regular one in that case.


----------



## Sammy Islam (13 Mar 2021)

Broken "special style" neo diffuser
					

So i've had the worst luck in the last 24h :lol: Yesterday was tank maintenance day and i thought i would clean my new "special style" neo diffuser. So filled up a mug with warm/hot tap water and squirted some easycarbo in there and left the diffuser to soak while i do maintenance like i...



					www.ukaps.org


----------

